
Microsoft: Apple standardized the homescreen app grid, Android copied it - ViolentJason
http://www.winbeta.org/news/microsoft-apple-standardized-homescreen-app-grid-android-copied-it#.UI66GMZigkE.hackernews
======
zoowar
And Window 8 is just confusing.

